# Can someone Tell me what these plugs are for?



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

I took some pics of some plugs that are not pluged in under the hood. If anyone could tell me what they are for or wear they go that would be great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some plugs just dangling in the engine bay.. All stuff done by the PO.

















I was thinking that this vacume plug of sorts should maybe go where this T is of the vacume advance??








This I know where it goes I can see where it plugs in but why would it be unpluged, The PO told me it was off and if I wanted I could plug it back in??? why would he wanted it off?








Lastly This plug was haning down the Pasenger side of the bay... is this for the o2 plug?? 










_Modified by TWIZTD R32 at 9:45 AM 12-24-2009_


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Can someone Tell me what these plugs are for? (TWIZTD R32)*

1. if you have a 1.7l its the o2 coolant temp sensor
2 and 3. vacuum sensor switch (splice into vacuum line)
4. I'd think to the frequency valve at the fuel dizzy
5. is for the o2 sensor


----------



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Can someone Tell me what these plugs are for? (GeekWagens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GeekWagens* »_1. if you have a 1.7l its the o2 coolant temp sensor
2 and 3. vacuum sensor switch (splice into vacuum line)
4. I'd think to the frequency valve at the fuel dizzy
5. is for the o2 sensor

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1: It should be a 1.8 it's a 83 GTI but the PO said the motor or just the head( not sure) is off a 84. My thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4650609
2&3: Any Idea why the PO would have removed it? Can I splice it into the the Vacume line right next to it in Pic 3?
4: I went a head and plugged it back in, any reason to have it unpluged? any gain?
5: thought so... Car has no 02 sensor, PO put in the old TT Down pipe so there was no place for it so he went with out it. I'm going to be installing one as soon as I can.
Thanks for the help


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Can someone Tell me what these plugs are for? (TWIZTD R32)*

your frequency valve and o2 sensor like to work together to make your car run better. 
Looking at your other thread it looks like the PO just cobbled the car together just enough to get it to run. Put a 02 sensor in it, find out where your fuel enrichment switch went and your car will love you alot more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Can someone Tell me what these plugs are for? (TWIZTD R32)*

The vacuum one is for the "upshift" light. Started appering on the mkII's in the mid-80's.


----------



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Can someone Tell me what these plugs are for? (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_your frequency valve and o2 sensor like to work together to make your car run better. 
Looking at your other thread it looks like the PO just cobbled the car together just enough to get it to run. Put a 02 sensor in it, find out where your fuel enrichment switch went and your car will love you alot more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok thanks,
fuel enrichment switch? is that the same as full throttle switch or something different?


----------



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Can someone Tell me what these plugs are for? (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_The vacuum one is for the "upshift" light. Started appering on the mkII's in the mid-80's.

ok cool thanks, I'm ok with not having that..lol I may hook it up just to see if it works but probably disconnect it, I'm not a fan of shift lights.


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Can someone Tell me what these plugs are for? (TWIZTD R32)*

upshift light the connector that looks like the rad fan plug just smaller


----------



## Uberocco83 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Can someone Tell me what these plugs are for? (TWIZTD R32)*

Where did your warm up regulator go? It should be on the front of your block.


----------



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Can someone Tell me what these plugs are for? (tacurong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tacurong* »_upshift light the connector that looks like the rad fan plug just smaller

So thats not for the upshift light? You know what it's for then?


----------



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Can someone Tell me what these plugs are for? (Uberocco83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberocco83* »_Where did your warm up regulator go? It should be on the front of your block.

it's there it's just not mounted to the block


----------



## spencer2829 (Aug 23, 2009)

everything shown there is for the lambda system. looks like yours might have been replaced with a cis basic system.


----------



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (spencer2829)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spencer2829* »_everything shown there is for the lambda system. looks like yours might have been replaced with a cis basic system. 

Sorry I'm new at this.... what does that mean.


----------



## spencer2829 (Aug 23, 2009)

lambda has an ecu that takes inputs from an o2 sensor and a coolant temp sensor (first and 5th pic) and it outputs to a frequency valve (located next to the fuel dizzy 4th pic) it adjusts mixture to improve emissions and mileage. makes it run a little better too. i dunno what the vacuum thing is though i dont think i have that.


----------



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (spencer2829)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spencer2829* »_lambda has an ecu that takes inputs from an o2 sensor and a coolant temp sensor (first and 5th pic) and it outputs to a frequency valve (located next to the fuel dizzy 4th pic) it adjusts mixture to improve emissions and mileage. makes it run a little better too. i dunno what the vacuum thing is though i dont think i have that.

I belive the first pic is for the Full throttle switch, cause I don't have one. I had someone point that out to me in another thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4694065

If it is how your saying.. do I just not need them? 


_Modified by TWIZTD R32 at 9:21 PM 1-14-2010_


----------

